# Dumb Question -HVLP



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

What's the difference between a graco type setup and using a regular siphon feed gun running of a compressor.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just what delivery system you prefer. Different fittings so most guns at least do not swap between the two air delivery systems. The turbine guns tend to have larger internal air passage ways.

Remember that full spec HVLP's often required around 13 cfm compressors to run properly. So, if you can move the compressor, it does not deliver enough to meet specs.

Turbines are much more portable.

I burned out the motor on my 5 stage turbine so for shop use I just bought a couple LVLP guns set up with the 3M cup system to run off our compressor. It works for us. I think the turbine is now back up for us completely and for small onsite work if we do not want to lug our 230 lbs compressor along.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

philcav7 said:


> What's the difference between a graco type setup and using a regular siphon feed gun running of a compressor.


I'm assuming that you don't mean a "conversion gun"', but a conventional gun.

The HVLP system, like the Graco, puts out a lot of air, but at a lower pressure, hence the name. Part of the air flow is used to pressurize the paint cup to force paint out the fluid tip and the rest atomizes the fluid stream. 

The result is supposed to be a much higher transfer efficiency ( less overspray ), but there is a fair amount of research disputing that claim.

For us, the main difference is that the HVLP lends itself to on-site use, unlike the honking big compressors needed to run conventional guns for extended periods.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes. A conventional gun. 

I have a couple portable compressors for the field, but I'm mainly looking for something in my shop. Just for occasional use to stain shelving, doors, and trim. 

Are there any suggested brand/model guns to look at?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Hvlp guns that run off compressors are conversion hvlp guns. 

I have a binks with 90p low air consumption air cap, devilbis vtx (spray stain only), and a couple asturo lvlp guns rebadged by Homestead Finishing. 

Iwata, binks, devilbis, ca tech, sata, are some of the primary brands. Graco also has both styles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Depends on what your trying to use one for. I think that's the biggest question you have to answer. Portable vs. stationary setup (i.e. workshop, etc.).


----------

